# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل الأحكام السلطانية والسياسة الدينية والولايات الشرعية للماوردي

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الكرام وفقكم الله لطاعته ومرضاته بعد انقطاع طويل عن تحميل نفائس تراثنا العظيم من مخطوط اسلافنا الكرام سأبدا بتوفيق الله وعونه باتحافكم بما أفضل الله به علينا من خيره وبركته فله وحده سبحانه الحمد والمنة وترقبوا قريبا ما يسركم
وجزى الله عنا خير الجزاء من كان سببا في توصيلها الينا وتيسيرها ومخطوطة اليوم هي :
الأحكام السلطانية والسياسة الدينية والويلايات الشرعية		
لأبي الحسن علي بن محمد بن حبيبالماوردي الشافعي

بيانات المخطوط :
=======اسم المخطوط :الأحكام السلطانية والسياسة الدينية والويلايات الشرعية		
اسم المؤلف :أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن حبيب الماوردي الشافعي
رقم المخطوط : Ms. or. 356
عدد الاوراق : 141
الحالة : ناقص
مصدر المخطوط :  مكتبة جامعة لايبزيك / المانيا 
ملاحظات: الكتاب مطبوع متداول
تاريخ النسخ: جمادى الأول سنة 894 هـ	
اسم الناسخ : 
تحميل المخطوط : 
الرابط الأول    /    الرابط الثاني 
ــــــــــــــ
اعط مجانا كما تأخذ مجانا
اللهم اعط منفقا خلفا
اللهم اعط ممسكا تلفا
موقع خزانة التراث العربي / إصدارات قديمة ونادرة
موقع إسنادنا / مدونة الأثبات والفهارس والمشيخات
موقع سلسلة المصطفى من المخطوطات العربية والإسلامية المرتبة والمفهرسة

----------


## أسد الدين محمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخي العزيز الروابط لا تعمل

----------


## عربي فريد

شكرا جزيلا على مجهوداتكم الجبارة وفقكم الله

----------

